# disposal of syringes / needles



## doohgk (Dec 15, 2011)

Whats the proper way to do this?


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Dec 15, 2011)

Needle exchange.


----------



## JCBourne (Dec 15, 2011)

Get a needle disposer if possible, milk jugs also work well.


----------



## Ezskanken (Dec 15, 2011)

old protein tubs if you have one, coffee cans, milk jugs.  Make sure you tape the cap on too...


----------



## Noheawaiian (Dec 15, 2011)

I use a big monster can


----------



## SFW (Dec 15, 2011)

personally, i rather not have mine stockpiled in some big canister. I just throw them in the trash after each use. Covered of course.


----------



## Jrluz14 (Dec 15, 2011)

I got a legit needle disposal canister online. A locking one that the hospitals have.


----------



## TGB1987 (Dec 15, 2011)

I put mine in a 2 liter bottle or sharps container and burn it every now and then when it gets full. I put the bottle in my burn barrel with some gas and cardboard and let it burn. I wouldn't do this if you don't have a barrel to contain what may not burn or melt.  Not a proper way of doing this but it works for me.


----------



## Bigbully100678 (Dec 15, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> Needle exchange.



what's needle exchange?


----------



## independent (Dec 15, 2011)

I give them to the homeless.


----------



## dcher002 (Dec 15, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> I give them to the homeless.


----------



## colochine (Dec 16, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> I give them to the homeless.



If you say "donate" instead of "give" you can claim them on your taxes for charitable donation. 

Even better!


----------



## blazer69 (Dec 16, 2011)

Ezskanken said:


> old protein tubs if you have one, coffee cans, milk jugs. Make sure you tape the cap on too...


 
x2


----------



## boss (Dec 16, 2011)

I put them in the sandbox at the school by my house.


----------



## doohgk (Dec 16, 2011)

boss said:


> I put them in the sandbox at the school by my house.



if this was a facebook status, I'd hit the "like" button lol


----------



## hypno (Dec 16, 2011)

Bigbully100678 said:


> what's needle exchange?



A *Needle & syringe programme (NSP)* or *syringe-exchange  programme (SEP)* is a social  policy based on the philosophy of harm reduction where injecting drug users can obtain hypodermic needles and associated injection equipment at  little or no cost. Many programmes are called "exchanges" because some  require exchanging used needles for an equal number of new needles.  Other programmes do not have this requirement.[1]  The aim of these services is to reduce the damage associated with using  unsterile or contaminated injecting equipment.

Google to find one near you.


----------



## justhav2p (Dec 16, 2011)

I just re-use the same needle,... going on 4 years now.


----------



## PappyMason (Dec 16, 2011)

i put them in my protein container. fill it with protein powder and i give it to people at the gym who i dont like


----------



## juicespringsteen (Dec 16, 2011)

5lb protein tub


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Dec 16, 2011)

doohgk said:


> if this was a facebook status, I'd hit the "like" button lol



Wish there was a like button in here

I'd just get a hazmat container they are cheap


----------



## bdeljoose (Dec 16, 2011)

empty liquid laundry soap container


----------



## Digitalash (Dec 16, 2011)

I make darts out of them and hunt small game with a blowgun


----------



## banker23 (Dec 16, 2011)

I take mine to the trash in their own plastic bag after removing and recapping all the needles. I bend over the slin needles and recap them as well. Make sure you don't throw them away with any of the rest of your trash or receipts that may be traced back to you. Use public dumpsters if possible.


----------



## GreenOx (Dec 16, 2011)

Walmart - sharps container less than 2.00 bucks - Most Kaiser hospitals accept them for disposal (in my area)


----------



## Noheawaiian (Dec 16, 2011)

I just use the same one over and over again. 
You fools are throwing away money...


----------



## vancouver (Dec 16, 2011)

just cleaned out a cupboard where I throw my slin pins for peps. There must have been 300  in there, hillarious, I felt like an addict...


----------

